# 9 weeks old



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

Bailey's ears have a mind of their own! When we got him at almost 7 weeks, his ears were completely floppy of course. Within the last 2 weeks, they've went up a lot -- at least halfway. However Tuesday, as he listened at a plane fly by, POP!










And it's back down today.

I'm guessing this is normal? lol


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is cute!! Your right Normal!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Awww he is beautiful! Yip it's normal. If you want to 'help' it along you can give him cow hoof or a bone to chew on.


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

A bone to chew on??????? Man, call me unknowledgeable, but I always thought pups couldn't have real bones (because of choking hazard). Any type of bone?????? Or any specifics? Like the Dentabone things?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL! I know pups that grow up on eating bones. You can give your pup a bone no problem. For this purpose it should be a big knuckle bone. If you don't want to give bones give something the pup can chew. A nylabone can work...anything to work those muscles between and around the ears.


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

He has nylabones, actually! He has two, and loves them, but I'm sure he'd love a real bone though. So it's safe? lol I know, funny eh! Are those Dentabones any good?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know. Can't answer you on the Dentabones as I never had a need to use it since feeding RAW. The bones clean the teeth nicely. It is safe, as long as it's not cooked and big enough. Also take the bone away and throw it away after he is done eating it and bored. Don't let it lie around for a few days and then let him chew it again. It dries out and gets very hard. 

I think the right cut is a knuckle bone...don't give marrow unless you take the marrow out or he'll get a runny tummy.


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

We never buy meat with bones so I wouldn't know what to buy.

If we'd give him bones, it would be the kind you buy at the pet store.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

The kind you buy at the petstore is cooked. I wouldn't do that. Rather look for a nice bone when you go to the butchery next.


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

We don't have any butcher shops nearby.









What kind of meat has a knuckle bone in it? Like steak? Do you just tear off the raw meat off the bone and give it? Sounds like possible causes for salmonella, no?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

the knobbly part of a bone...the part where it slots into the joint...that is perfect. 
I'm not sure the bone in steak is fine...might be too hard. 
Salmonella is no threat to your dog, they have very strong tummy juice. Read up a little more about RAW.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is too cute! Probably go up and down for a few weeks. My pup had one up at 8 weeks, the other at 9 1/2 weeks but for a week, the stronger one would flop when he was tired or just woke up.



> Originally Posted By: MayaWe never buy meat with bones so I wouldn't know what to buy.
> 
> If we'd give him bones, it would be the kind you buy at the pet store.


Ask at the grocery store's meat counter for marrow bones (make sure they're atleast 3" long) They're much cheaper at the grocery store than a petstore. Our store has 2 6" long bones for around $3. When he's done chewing it, put it in the freezer for later. Don't cook it - not necessary and it could splinter after it's been heated.


----------

